# Can vertical growing utilize less space and be stealthy?



## Kind Sir (Jan 29, 2022)

I feel like a child having to ask this. Long story short I’ve grown in a basement but have to temporarily move. Moving into a house that i’m renting from family, 1 floor/no basement. They may want to casually see what i’ve done with my place, and will be coming over occasionally.
I’ve been using a 4x4 bed but i’d need a 5x5 tent, and i’m open tj suggestions on how to hide a tent that big, I was thinking maby vertical growing may work better?

I have an HLG Scorpion R Spec, and it says it’s vert growing compatible. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Johiem (Jan 30, 2022)

I refer all vert questions to Mr @gr865 only vert grower I know.


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 30, 2022)

Johiem said:


> I refer all vert questions to Mr @gr865 only vert grower I know.


I appreciate that. Someone said it helps save space if you don’t have a lot of horizontal space which makes sense. 

@gr865 I’m moving, was using a 4x4 bed but don’t have the room for it. I have an HLG Scorpion R Spec that I want to utilize, was curious if there’s a way to use my LED to its full potential without having a massive tent in my room. Smaller one is fine, could go all the way to the ceiling.


----------



## Johiem (Jan 30, 2022)

Check out his grow journals. To me, it's kinda insane I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 30, 2022)

Johiem said:


> Check out his grow journals. To me, it's kinda insane I just can't wrap my head around it.


Ya i’ve seen some, these vertical scrogs are crazy looking, actually kinda confusing. They look like they could really work well. There’s gotta be some pros doe people to do it. I hope I hear back from them, i appreciate it.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 30, 2022)

[USER=525378 said:


> @gr865[/USER] I’m moving, was using a 4x4 bed but don’t have the room for it. I have an HLG Scorpion R Spec that I want to utilize, was curious if there’s a way to use my LED to its full potential without having a massive tent in my room. Smaller one is fine, could go all the way to the ceiling.


Have to go into the city, I do have some suggestions for you and will post when I get back.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 30, 2022)

I am sorry but I have not researched if you can stand the HLG Scorpion R Spec vertical or what the footprint is for that lamp. 
But if you can run the light vertical and the footprint is 5x5 for flower then I think you can run a vertical grow with it. I am considering doing so in my 5x5 with my Scorpion Diablo. If it can be run vertical then I will set my vertical stand against one wall and the lamp parallel to the plants.
This is one of my stands.

And this is one full.


Will research it this week, that may be my next grow, although I do want to do at horizontal SCrog soon.
I will keep you informed!


----------



## Horselover fat (Jan 31, 2022)

If you know when they come it might be possible to hide a tent, but realistically it isn't an option really, imo. How much do you yield or need to yield? Are you maxing out your space?


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 31, 2022)

I can definitely have a tent I was just trying to see my options. I’ve been running a 4x4 bed and it’s just a lot of space without a dedicated room you know? 

I don’t need a certain yield, strictly a hobby pretty much…I just don’t want an obnoxious tent in my room, if I could use more vertical space you know? I have an HLG scorpion R Spec (nice LED,) and want to utilize that. 


I’ll get back to you gr865 tomorrow!



Horselover fat said:


> If you know when they come it might be possible to hide a tent, but realistically it isn't an option really, imo. How much do you yield or need to yield? Are you maxing out your space?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2022)

The main drawback to vertical grows is how long it takes to grow the plant tall enough to fill out the trellis panel. Other than that it's a good way to get a lot of yield from a small patch of floor space.

Place white plastic against the wall, inside the tent or not, your choice. Set up a vertical trellis in front of the plastic with a 4-6" gap for airflow. Place the light 24-30" back from the trellis. 

There's no point in lighting the panel above the plant while it grows, so while it's in the veg stage hang the light above the plant so the plant grows up towards it.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 5, 2022)

Interesting. Do you have a guide that you’d suggest for vertical noobies? I used to grow in a 4x4 bed but don’t have the space for a bit but the grow must go on. 

You have the light horizontal during veg and tilt it during flower it sounds. You must train the plant completely different then right? 


Lastly, overall is there much of a yield difference? You said it takes longer to veg, but if you are using a smaller space that means you can fit more right? I have this light, worry about it sitting vertically too. 









HLG Scorpion® Rspec®


HLG Scorpion Rspec is designed for grows with low ceiling heights or vertical racks. HLG Scorpion Rspec uses 6x Rspec 288 Quantum Boards for an even light spread at just 12" from the canopy. QB 288 uses Samsung's latest LM301H and Deep Red LED 660nm. Commercial Indoor Horticulture LED grow light




horticulturelightinggroup.com









ttystikk said:


> The main drawback to vertical grows is how long it takes to grow the plant tall enough to fill out the trellis panel. Other than that it's a good way to get a lot of yield from a small patch of floor space.
> 
> Place white plastic against the wall, inside the tent or not, your choice. Set up a vertical trellis in front of the plastic with a 4-6" gap for airflow. Place the light 24-30" back from the trellis.
> 
> There's no point in lighting the panel above the plant while it grows, so while it's in the veg stage hang the light above the plant so the plant grows up towards it.


----------



## Cynister (Feb 5, 2022)

I've seen some commercial grow houses growing vertically and the yields they get are crazy man!


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 5, 2022)

I havnt seen any in person but definitely online, some looked great. It sure looked like they were some monsters, I was kinda wondering why I never saw any grow pics doing vertical. 

Are there more pros to horizontal growing rather than vertical, bc it seems like that’s what everyone does and many don’t have a ton of space you know 


Cynister said:


> I've seen some commercial grow houses growing vertically and the yields they get are crazy man!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> I havnt seen any in person but definitely online, some looked great. It sure looked like they were some monsters, I was kinda wondering why I never saw any grow pics doing vertical.
> 
> Are there more pros to horizontal growing rather than vertical, bc it seems like that’s what everyone does and many don’t have a ton of space you know


People do what they know and they're gonna grow the way they're comfortable with. You can do SOG vertically, it takes the right equipment.

A lot of folks just do a low rise grow and then put another tray over the first, etc, so you end up with stacked trays.

There's a lot of ways to do it. I specialised in vertical plane ScrOG because of a combination of yields per square foot and relative ease of access.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 5, 2022)

I see why people do what they know, I’m lost with what you’re saying. My situation just changed and don’t NEED to do very anymore but i’m intrigued by it. I’ve been doing notill in a 4x4 with a nice LED. I’d definitely learn vertical growing if the yield/time ratio was worth it! 

I guess I wouldn’t be using my 4x4 anymore though 



ttystikk said:


> People do what they know and they're gonna grow the way they're comfortable with. You can do SOG vertically, it takes the right equipment.
> 
> A lot of folks just do a low rise grow and then put another tray over the first, etc, so you end up with stacked trays.
> 
> There's a lot of ways to do it. I specialised in vertical plane ScrOG because of a combination of yields per square foot and relative ease of access.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 6, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> I see why people do what they know, I’m lost with what you’re saying. My situation just changed and don’t NEED to do very anymore but i’m intrigued by it. I’ve been doing notill in a 4x4 with a nice LED. I’d definitely learn vertical growing if the yield/time ratio was worth it!
> 
> I guess I wouldn’t be using my 4x4 anymore though


Where did I lose you?


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 6, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> I see why people do what they know, I’m lost with what you’re saying. My situation just changed and don’t NEED to do very anymore but i’m intrigued by it. I’ve been doing notill in a 4x4 with a nice LED. I’d definitely learn vertical growing if the yield/time ratio was worth it!
> 
> I guess I wouldn’t be using my 4x4 anymore though


The finished flower quality from a vertical scrog is inferior to horizontal. Think about it - the plants are grivtropic and your hitting the flowers from 1 side with light.
If you were to do a vert grow look at the octagon multi-tier setups with high plant count. Basically drop in clones and flip to bloom.
I also have a journal here in the vertical section if you wanna check out my vert run 






⚠︎ Brother OneHitDone Gone VERTICAL ⇪


I guess it's time to introduce myself over here in the Vertical Growing section of the forum. Typically I have been lurking around in the "LED and Other" section of the site but I have decided to give some vertical growing a try. I am always keeping my eye on the other lighting techs but for...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 6, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> I feel like a child having to ask this. Long story short I’ve grown in a basement but have to temporarily move. Moving into a house that i’m renting from family, 1 floor/no basement. They may want to casually see what i’ve done with my place, and will be coming over occasionally.
> I’ve been using a 4x4 bed but i’d need a 5x5 tent, and i’m open tj suggestions on how to hide a tent that big, I was thinking maby vertical growing may work better?
> 
> I have an HLG Scorpion R Spec, and it says it’s vert growing compatible. Thoughts on this?


I believe this is in reference to multi-tier racking grow systems. No shooting the light at the wall, but it certainly would also work for that.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2022)

OneHitDone said:


> The finished flower quality from a vertical scrog is inferior to horizontal. Think about it - the plants are grivtropic and your hitting the flowers from 1 side with light.
> If you were to do a vert grow look at the octagon multi-tier setups with high plant count. Basically drop in clones and flip to bloom.
> I also have a journal here in the vertical section if you wanna check out my vert run
> 
> ...


I'm not buying this for a second. I've personally grown many pounds of top quality buds using vertical techniques. 

Cannabis is at least as phototropic as it is gravitropic, and in any case properly designed vertical gardening doesn't hinder either.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 7, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not buying this for a second. I've personally grown many pounds of top quality buds using vertical techniques.
> 
> Cannabis is at least as phototropic as it is gravitropic, and in any case properly designed vertical gardening doesn't hinder either.


Do you have any recent harvest / crop photo's to share?

This flower is from a horizontal system with as you would say that outdated lighting tech


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 7, 2022)

A lot of folks just do a low rise grow and then put another tray over the first, etc, so you end up with stacked trays.

Where you said that is what confused me. I have smaller lights but want to utilize my big LED, I feel like i’ve seen pictures of what you’re talking about but my be wrong. 

I’m definitely going to check out grow journals, most vert grows Ive seen use a single MH/HPS bulb, Ive never seen an LED on its side which is another “issue” i’ll have to tackle!




ttystikk said:


> Where did I lose you?


----------



## Markshomegrown (Feb 8, 2022)

Vertical grows will start coming into play in a few years' time, you would be able to double your crop size.
That's what I am going for next time I set my flower room up. 

4ft x 4ft flower room, you could grow one massive 2.5ft x 2.5ft x 4ft covered in bud, just like the ones grown outside.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 8, 2022)

OneHitDone said:


> Do you have any recent harvest / crop photo's to share?
> 
> This flower is from a horizontal system with as you would say that outdated lighting tech
> 
> View attachment 5081892


Looks very fluffy and small.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 8, 2022)

If the family you’re moving in with or renting from(but they still wanna check on ya) I’d hold off until I got my own place or a place where the landlords not nosy. (Disregard if Ur legal) but that just sounds super risky too me and I grow in a house I rent from a cop in a prohibition state(he’s an absent slumlord with several dozen properties in my hood)


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Looks very fluffy and small.


Yes, we know your a little Fluffer


----------



## gr865 (Feb 8, 2022)

OneHitDone said:


> The finished flower quality from a vertical scrog is inferior to horizontal. Think about it - the plants are grivtropic and your hitting the flowers from 1 side with light.
> If you were to do a vert grow look at the octagon multi-tier setups with high plant count. Basically drop in clones and flip to bloom.
> I also have a journal here in the vertical section if you wanna check out my vert run
> 
> ...


OnehitDone, my friend, I think you can grow large crop with vertical, here is my last vertical grow. 


That was with two 315W CMH lamps, I am going to try a vert with my new HLG Scorpion Diablo.


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 8, 2022)

The only difference in "Quality" i ever noticed was one side of a bud looks different from the other,due to the light source coming from the side vs the top.

But "Quality" is subjective isn't it?I grow for terps.He grows for yield,he grow for money,yada yada yada.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 8, 2022)

gr865 said:


> OnehitDone, my friend, I think you can grow large crop with vertical, here is my last vertical grow.
> View attachment 5082252View attachment 5082253View attachment 5082254View attachment 5082255
> 
> That was with two 315W CMH lamps, I am going to try a vert with my new HLG Scorpion Diablo.


Yes, definitely large crops. It's about the quality vs horizontal.
As I said, if I were to ever do a vertical situation again it would ether be see of green multi-level octagon type thing or the way @PKHydro ran his grow with the big natural type girls 



vertnugs said:


> The only difference in "Quality" i ever noticed was one side of a bud looks different from the other,due to the light source coming from the side vs the top.
> 
> But "Quality" is subjective isn't it?I grow for terps.He grows for yield,he grow for money,yada yada yada.


The comments are around quality, not quantity or making $$. You just confirmed the lesser quality yourself. In a horizontal setup the whole flower would have beautiful coloration


----------



## tuksu6000 (Feb 9, 2022)

I did couple of vertical rounds with hid and cmh and i have to say that I didnt really notice any difference on each side of the buds.
@gr865 Are u going to do only one wall vert this time with led or whats ur plan? Your last one looks nice!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 9, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> I did couple of vertical rounds with hid and cmh and i have to say that I didnt really notice any difference on each side of the buds.
> @gr865 Are u going to do only one wall vert this time with led or whats ur plan? Your last one looks nice!


Just got an email from HLG and said I could hang the Diablo vertical. 
So the plan would be to use one wall of the 5 x 5 and my frames against the wall with the Diablo hung vertical. 5 plants.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 9, 2022)

gr865 said:


> Just got an email from HLG and said I could hang the Diablo vertical.
> So the plan would be to use one wall of the 5 x 5 and my frames against the wall with the Diablo hung vertical. 5 plants.


I’d like to see the set up as I have pretty much the same light. Unsure how to do this correctly!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 9, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> I’d like to see the set up as I have pretty much the same light. Unsure how to do this correctly!


I use a 5 x 5 tent, so I would hang the lamp from the roof supports with a draw cord to raise and lower.


The plants on individual screens can be removed from the tent to work on. The lamp would be adjustable up and down and forward and back.
Since you say you can't use a tent, with the movable screens you can remove the plants from the room when your landlord come, and just unhang the lamp.
I know I am making this simpler than it really is but it would work.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 9, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> A lot of folks just do a low rise grow and then put another tray over the first, etc, so you end up with stacked trays.
> 
> Where you said that is what confused me. I have smaller lights but want to utilize my big LED, I feel like i’ve seen pictures of what you’re talking about but my be wrong.
> 
> I’m definitely going to check out grow journals, most vert grows Ive seen use a single MH/HPS bulb, Ive never seen an LED on its side which is another “issue” i’ll have to tackle!


A few commercial grow facilities grow in shelves. One shelf on the floor, the next maybe a meter high, a third the same distance above that, etc. That's not the approach I've taken in the past but it works.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 9, 2022)

gr865 said:


> I use a 5 x 5 tent, so I would hang the lamp from the roof supports with a draw cord to raise and lower.
> View attachment 5082648
> 
> The plants on individual screens can be removed from the tent to work on. The lamp would be adjustable up and down and forward and back.
> ...


Each plant will be like 12" wide but tall?


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 9, 2022)

My landlord is family and knows ive done this multiple times, I just don’t like it in their face. Weird situation. I could grow at the place I moved from but it’s 30 minutes away, and would need to have it semi automated. Was debating on setting up a nice blumat system, but was thinking I’d need to go there like almost every other day. 

Do you have a picture of your grow in action so I can get a better idea? 




gr865 said:


> I use a 5 x 5 tent, so I would hang the lamp from the roof supports with a draw cord to raise and lower.
> View attachment 5082648
> 
> The plants on individual screens can be removed from the tent to work on. The lamp would be adjustable up and down and forward and back.
> ...


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 9, 2022)

That’s the only way i’ve seen vertical grows, the different levels but the plants must be small. Must be a SOG type grow huh? I mean you’d have harvests much quicker, but they’d be much smaller. 

Fun way to try new strains. When doing SOG grows (similar to some vert grows I’m thinking,) do you get similar harvests to regular grows overall? 



ttystikk said:


> A few commercial grow facilities grow in shelves. One shelf on the floor, the next maybe a meter high, a third the same distance above that, etc. That's not the approach I've in the past but it works.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 9, 2022)

Heres a couple examples. The second is kinda sexy with the Rockwool slabs set up on end


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 9, 2022)

That’s pretty cool. I actually do have some HPS/MH bulbs, wanted to use my LED instead.. I guess you could do something similar but it would just be plants on one side but more of them…

Interesting. I’m thinking I’ll just look up some grow journals, can’t find much using LEDs besides from cool cats here. 


OneHitDone said:


> Heres a couple examples. The second is kinda sexy with the Rockwool slabs set up on end


----------



## tuksu6000 (Feb 10, 2022)

OneHitDone said:


> Heres a couple examples. The second is kinda sexy with the Rockwool slabs set up on end





Kind Sir said:


> That’s pretty cool. I actually do have some HPS/MH bulbs, wanted to use my LED instead.. I guess you could do something similar but it would just be plants on one side but more of them…
> 
> Interesting. I’m thinking I’ll just look up some grow journals, can’t find much using LEDs besides from cool cats here.


Second one looks like a spaceship, cool! Looks also pretty expensive.
Here is some pics of my last setup with bulbs in 4x4 space. Its just far away from stealth..


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 10, 2022)

What’s the difference between yours and having it with a regular light? Having trouble seeing. My one thought was I could have like a 3 foot shelving unit with a trellis between the shelf and my LED. 

I was thinking I could have the pots on an angle, train the plants to grow horizontally some and then weave them vertically like a vine through the trellis. I’ve seen something like that but not sure. 

Other thought and more doable would to have my LED vertical (like with my other idea,) but use something like this but room for soil and not hydro 

https://www.amazon.com/VEVOR-Hydroponic-Layers-Culture-Garden/dp/B0936QYH2F/ref=mp_s_a_1_17?keywords=vertical+grow+system&qid=1644480833&sr=8-17 

and do a SOG type grow… Anything to use more vertical space, and maby like 3foot horizontally tops. 

Sucks as I just finished a 4x4 bed grow, but i’m thinking the SOG grow could really work. 


tuksu6000 said:


> Second one looks like a spaceship, cool! Looks also pretty expensive.
> Here is some pics of my last setup with bulbs in 4x4 space. Its just far away from stealth..
> View attachment 5082939View attachment 5082940


----------



## tuksu6000 (Feb 10, 2022)

Everything grows on the walls so there is more space to use. Pics dont maybe open it up but it was pretty simple. I copy this idea from @Sedan who is mastermind behind that style. 
Im also planning vertical led setup but with only one wall like @gr865.
Maybe these pics shows a little more:


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2022)

OneHitDone said:


> Heres a couple examples. The second is kinda sexy with the Rockwool slabs set up on end


That's cool and all but obsolete.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Everything grows on the walls so there is more space to use. Pics dont maybe open it up but it was pretty simple. I copy this idea from @Sedan who is mastermind behind that style.
> Im also planning vertical led setup but with only one wall like @gr865.
> Maybe these pics shows a little more:
> View attachment 5082952
> View attachment 5082953


@Sedan and his wife work very hard at training the plants to climb all the way up the trellis and thoroughly cover it before they flip. Their diligence is most impressive!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> That’s the only way i’ve seen vertical grows, the different levels but the plants must be small. Must be a SOG type grow huh? I mean you’d have harvests much quicker, but they’d be much smaller.
> 
> Fun way to try new strains. When doing SOG grows (similar to some vert grows I’m thinking,) do you get similar harvests to regular grows overall?


When I say shelves, I'm talking about horizontal trays, maybe 3-4 feet wide by up to 8 feet long. The lights are above, mounted under the next shelf and so on, up to 6 shelves high. Yes, they use ladders and scissor lifts to access most of the levels.

The pics on the last page are of round SOG style grows, arranged around HID lighting. That's an obsolete approach because LED light works much better and because you don't need to make the walls round, there's a lot more room for both the plants themselves and the workers training the plants.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 10, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> When I say shelves, I'm talking about horizontal trays, maybe 3-4 feet wide by up to 8 feet long. The lights are above, mounted under the next shelf and so on, up to 6 shelves high. Yes, they use ladders and scissor lifts to access most of the levels.
> 
> The pics on the last page are of round SOG style grows, arranged around HID lighting. That's an obsolete approach because LED light works much better and because you don't need to make the walls round, there's a lot more room for both the plants themselves and the workers training the plants.


Yes, I understand vertical tiered grow method.
That is what my current grow is with some lighting adjustments since this photo


----------



## Leoweed (Jul 17, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Everything grows on the walls so there is more space to use. Pics dont maybe open it up but it was pretty simple. I copy this idea from @Sedan who is mastermind behind that style.
> Im also planning vertical led setup but with only one wall like @gr865.
> Maybe these pics shows a little more:
> View attachment 5082952
> View attachment 5082953


Hi, how effective the cool tube to lower the temperature? I live in the tropics, and I love the set up, to increase yield in small space, but not sure how to handle the heat, even with aircon in the same room with the lights


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 17, 2022)

I love vertical grow. Check out the section here.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 17, 2022)

Leoweed said:


> Hi, how effective the cool tube to lower the temperature? I live in the tropics, and I love the set up, to increase yield in small space, but not sure how to handle the heat, even with aircon in the same room with the lights


Hey man, atleast In 4x4 it was very effective, no chance to go without tubes. What is your room temperature?


----------



## Leoweed (Jul 17, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Hey man, atleast In 4x4 it was very effective, no chance to go without tubes. What is your room temperature?


Without airconditioning can go well above 115 I think, I am thinking if corn led lights would be effective for flowering..and help with the heat


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 18, 2022)

Leoweed said:


> Without airconditioning can go well above 115 I think, I am thinking if corn led lights would be effective for flowering..and help with the heat


That sounds extremely hot. I dont think that tubes do much in that climate.


----------



## Leoweed (Jul 18, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> That sounds extremely hot. I dont think that tubes do much in that climate.


 yes is in the tropics, i think I can start to vegetate inside with cooler lamps, like t5 and leds, then pass in a netted kind greenhouse for flowering, or directly outside if I can get the pest undercontrol, I am short listing the most mold and heat resistent strains to grow, but I still would try to grow indoor too at the same time, for this I was thinking about corn kind led lights, may be cooler enough and with fan and may be some air, they would be cool enough, or go with scrog set up but flat and use leds used vertical


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 19, 2022)

I've not read all of the replies this might have been been mentioned or been done, it might even be std practice idk, the title jogged my memory. 

This isn't my photo it belongs to https://www.rollitup.org/members/gr865.525378/

Long story short i was going to do 4 walls with 2x600s in the middle. 

The door would've been a issue but not impossible.


----------



## Leoweed (Jul 24, 2022)

yes sound good, I will try something like this


----------



## Mechman60 (Jul 24, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> I feel like a child having to ask this. Long story short I’ve grown in a basement but have to temporarily move. Moving into a house that i’m renting from family, 1 floor/no basement. They may want to casually see what i’ve done with my place, and will be coming over occasionally.
> I’ve been using a 4x4 bed but i’d need a 5x5 tent, and i’m open tj suggestions on how to hide a tent that big, I was thinking maby vertical growing may work better?
> 
> I have an HLG Scorpion R Spec, and it says it’s vert growing compatible. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Mechman60 (Jul 24, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> I feel like a child having to ask this. Long story short I’ve grown in a basement but have to temporarily move. Moving into a house that i’m renting from family, 1 floor/no basement. They may want to casually see what i’ve done with my place, and will be coming over occasionally.
> I’ve been using a 4x4 bed but i’d need a 5x5 tent, and i’m open tj suggestions on how to hide a tent that big, I was thinking maby vertical growing may work better?
> 
> I have an HLG Scorpion R Spec, and it says it’s vert growing compatible. Thoughts on this?


Rent that extra room out to your tent. Might have to give the tent a name Buddy or Danks. It would be rude to snoop. Ha ha ha, oh


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2022)

4x4 should grow enough for personal use, unless you need more than a kg every 2 months?

Growing vertically only allows you to grow more in a given footprint. You won't grow more if you use the same lighting.


----------



## Fringie (Oct 8, 2022)

I have a 70x70x170 tent. Before using a tent, I had like 8 plants which obviously did not fit in my tent so I bought a second and stacked the tents on top of each other.

It worked, but it requires a little effort, i.e. using a ladder so you can water the plant properly. I stopped because I'm too lazy to do the effort and I'd rather focus on getting one plant good than two mediocre plants. If you don't do the effort, then the top grow tent won't be as productive as the bottom tent because of things like uneven watering, more difficulty in pruning and so on.


----------



## Mechman60 (Oct 12, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> 4x4 should grow enough for personal use, unless you need more than a kg every 2 months?
> 
> Growing vertically only allows you to grow more in a given footprint. You won't grow more if you use the same lighting.


Lst can be useful if your plants are hitting the lights. Or keep your canopy even so all the plants are the same distance from the light.


----------

